# blown chance



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

better to let them walk then cripple them, was that down the fence or road


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would have let that shot go by, a brisket shot can be done at that distance but it probably woundn't work with your set-up (no offense to you at all just saying) but someone with a heavy draw weight and longer draw length with more KE could have done it. I would much rahtte let a deer walk than take an unethical shot or something in that means.
Ya I got messed up on yardages bad when I was in Ohio, I misjudged everything by 10 yards or so, what I though was 35 was usually 45 and that's why I took a rangefinder with me to find out, luckily I didn't have to shoot at anything until I took the rangefinder with me.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I would have let that shot go by, a brisket shot can be done at that distance but it probably woundn't work with your set-up (no offense to you at all just saying) but someone with a heavy draw weight and longer draw length with more KE could have done it. I would much rahtte let a deer walk than take an unethical shot or something in that means.
> Ya I got messed up on yardages bad when I was in Ohio, I misjudged everything by 10 yards or so, what I though was 35 was usually 45 and that's why I took a rangefinder with me to find out, luckily I didn't have to shoot at anything until I took the rangefinder with me.


 maybe that is not is draw weight? and, why probably wouldent it work with his set up. you can a kill a deer at any angle if you you put it in the right spot


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

yea huntingfishing is right and my setup is off its 50lb and 26 inch draw with a 100 grain muzzy and it was down the road.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

huntingfishing said:


> maybe that is not is draw weight? and, why probably wouldent it work with his set up. you can a kill a deer at any angle if you you put it in the right spot


 okay true but to me that shot is unethical imo and at 35 yards if it were a brisket shot I wouldn't think he'd get very much penetration since the brisket is a pretty good sized bone not saying I'd take that shot but it's better to let them walk than take a bad shot angle or whatever in my honest opinion. It's not about the kill anyways, that's just the cherry on top of the icing which is on top of the cake or for me a chocolate milkshake


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i was gonna shoot the neck.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree with Ignition kid. Your bows only producing about 45 ft-lbs of KE which would be stopped by any of the bones in the frontal area of a deer and You really need to be able to push all the way through to the diaphram to guarantee that the deer will go dowm. If you don't reach the diaphram you would have to hit the heart to guarantee a kill since a deer can live off one lung and run for quite a while.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> i was gonna shoot the neck.


 ya I understand that I was just implying what would most likely happen with a brisket shot. Anyways maybe God will bless you for not taking that shot and maybe you'll have a broadside shot at half that distance!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

brisket and neck shots are diff... if you shoot them in the neck, assuming you hit either the corradid(sp) artery, jugular, or spinal column and carry enough to penetrate to the bone the animal will not go very far at all. if you catch both the artery and vein the deer will bleed out pretty fast, but due to angle you won't have a good bloodtrail.

if you aim dead on between the front legs and happen to put the arrow between the base of the neck and the breastbone.. you will kill the deer very fast, but no blood trail.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Not a shot I'd reccomend taking.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

yea i no hopefully god does because i could have smoked @ least 5 this year but waited 4 a better shot 1 was 40yds. broadside and didnt know i was there but it was a sitting shot with a limb rite in front of me


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> yea i no hopefully god does because i could have smoked @ least 5 this year but waited 4 a better shot 1 was 40yds. broadside and didnt know i was there but it was a sitting shot with a limb rite in front of me


 lol, me too, im having bad luck, crippling one, missing one, passing 2. youth season there will be dead deer


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

huntingfishing said:


> lol, me too, im having bad luck, crippling one, missing one, passing 2. youth season there will be dead deer


hey it happens to the best of them, luckily for me I'm having the best bowseason/hunting season I've ever had and it's not over yet so keep in mind that bow season/hunting season isn't over yet. Although I really like bowhunting, I'm thinking that next time we go to Georgia, I may have to let my new .270 get some kills for me, either that or my 7mm-08


----------

